# Info on 15" BBS RF/Design 5000



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Info on 15" BBS RF/Design 5000 *Rare???**

Ok I have a chance to get some 15" RFs (old design 5-spoke) and have a few questions. Are they multi-piece like the larger sizes? If so will the lips that are for RS and RMs fit? Also how hard is it to find replacement center caps?
Heres a pic of the 16".










_Modified by Spazmatic2000 at 11:31 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Info on 15" BBS RF/Design 5000 (Spazmatic2000)*

Ok I got the wheels. Here are some better pics.



Heres a pic of the 15" one piece version. Looks like the cap should be the same??

Help please???


----------

